# Put account on hold or close account



## mtbr297 (Feb 6, 2005)

I am moving in a couple of weeks into temporary housing until the middle of March when my new house is ready. I stand to loose my 552 if I don't put my account on hold, which I want to keep and add a 622 after I move. I also have an option of signing up with SBC and saving a little money and having one bill from SBC for dish, local and long distance phone and DSL. I can use my wife as a new account if I need to.


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

I live in DFW and I like the SBC deal. It is definitely cheaper and gives you more bargaining power with SBC for further phone deals, IMO. I tried to get them to allow me to switch but they wouldn't unless I dropped Dish for 6 months and then reapplied...


----------



## rickbbb (Jan 24, 2006)

It's $5.00 a month you will pay Dish Network if you put your account on hold. So If you change your mind one of these days and decide to go back to Dish Network..you don't want to be charged the installation fee's and all that.
My family and I tried Directv-we had it for a week...my family insisted we go back to Dish Network. When I went back with Dish Network I was charged a first and 
last months fee..plus installation fee..I needed to have my Satelite dishes installed again.
If only I had put my account on hold and paid the $5.00 a month..all Dish would havve to do is activate my account over the phone !
Oh well,live and learn.


----------

